# Breed standard in Breeding



## burdock87 (Oct 17, 2013)

So I'm not looking to breed any dogs. I don't have the experience, or the desire for a litter of pups. 

When I get my female, I want to title her in everything I can, and learn as much as possible, and would like to have her elbows/hips checked when she's old enough.

What I'm curious about is the 'breed standard' for breeding. Does the bitch have to have the korklasse (sp?) or what's recommended? Again, I don't want to breed my dog when its old enough, but I would like to know as much as possible.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Here are a couple threads to look through that have some valuable information in them:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ngs-look-responsible-breeder.html#post1843356

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-titles-make-dog-breedworthy.html#post5253882

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...eders-not-use-titled-females.html#post5326321


----------



## burdock87 (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks!


----------

